# payson canyon



## Kingfisher

was up payson canyon today. tons o turkey tracks clear to 8000 ft level. saw a few birds lower down.


----------



## horn hunter

They wintered a lot higher this year. Never really came down to walkers flat like usual... It'll be interesting to see how the hunt goes


----------



## Airborne

Great Job Hot spotting the turkeys guys!-O,-

Let's think about this for a second. You found some turkeys, great! What possible good will it do for you to post up on the internet? The answer is NOTHING! It will crowd your area and hamper your success. Seriously! some peoples kids--judas priest!


----------



## longbow

Airborne said:


> Great Job Hot spotting the turkeys guys!-O,-
> 
> Let's think about this for a second. You found some turkeys, great! What possible good will it do for you to post up on the internet? The answer is NOTHING! It will crowd your area and hamper your success. Seriously! some peoples kids--judas priest!


Airborne, since the parking up Payson will now be at a premium, maybe you and your buddies and my buddies and I can carpool. I have an old school bus we can use. We can all spread out once we get up there.
Kingfisher, if I hunted up Payson, I'd be a little miffed. I'm sure your intentions were good though. (I'm just gently chewing on you a bit). Chuck.


----------



## horn hunter

If you are serious about turkey hunting, you should have a lot better spots than payson canyon...


----------



## Airborne

horn hunter said:


> If you are serious about turkey hunting, you should have a lot better spots than payson canyon...


----------



## Airborne

and the extended version for anyone confused


----------



## longbow

I bet the town of Matua wouldn't mind if a few hunter showed up for the turkey hunt.
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=29074867&nid=148&title=ravenous-wild-turkeys-overrun-northern-utah-towns


----------



## Deuce07f150

horn hunter said:


> If you are serious about turkey hunting, you should have a lot better spots than payson canyon...


Don't ask horn hunter any other places tho he'll just get upset you asked a question on the "internet"


----------



## horn hunter

No I won't. It just amazes me that people can't find turkey's right now and as a solution, they get on the internet and ask where to go


----------



## Deuce07f150

Yea God forbid someone ask a question on the internet


----------



## horn hunter

Deuce07f150 said:


> Yea God forbid someone ask a question on the internet


God forbid someone put in the time and effort to go find their own places to hunt


----------



## Deuce07f150

Sorry gotta work some time


----------



## horn hunter

Deuce07f150 said:


> Sorry gotta work some time


And you think the guys you're asking where to go, don't have to work either? So basically what you're saying is your time is more valuable than others, but expect them to help you... Ok I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Deuce07f150

horn hunter said:


> And you think the guys you're asking where to go, don't have to work either? So basically what you're saying is your time is more valuable than others, but expect them to help you... Ok I see where you're coming from.


nope just hoping someone wouldn't mind helping out a fellow hunter.


----------

